# Is amare stoudemire even tall at all?



## Dee21

I'm looking at some of amares highlights and he doesn't look that tall for a big guy. I thought he was 6'11 but when I see guys like KG, timmy etc they stand out to me and look tall. Amare don't look like that on the court. How tall is this guy?


----------



## roux

he does look alot shorter than Shaq in that picture


----------



## Dee21

Yea he looks A lot short than shaq and barely taller than nash


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

A few years ago I did extra work for an ESPYs skit and got a chance to stand near Amare. I'm exactly 6'0 and he was at least 6'9 or 6'10.


----------



## Dissonance

I'm pretty sure he's really 6'8" 1/2-6'9".


----------



## Diable




----------



## Dre

He's tall but not tall enough to where you'd say he was exceptionally big or could use sheer size as an advantage against most 4/5 peers.


----------



## carrrnuttt

Chandler is supposedly 7'1" with shoes and Melo is 6'8" with shoes. I'd say 6'10"-6'11" with shoes sounds about right for Amare.


----------



## Diable

Looks like 2.8 fire extinguishers high


----------



## c_dog

amare is a legit 6'10. i don't know where people get the 6'11 from. and personally, i find anybody who's over 6'1 is "tall"


----------



## Dee-Zy

Don't forget that rumors has it that KG and TD are actually 7 footers but are not listed as so in order to avoid the "C" or "7 footer" label.

2 inches makes a big different.

(That's what she said)


----------



## Jace

per pre-draft measurements: 6-8.5 barefoot. That would make him 6-10.


----------

